# do you think you could at least let me know whats going on?



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

so i get a call from a builder around 7:45am today. i had submitted an application a couple of applications over the weekend. pretty much he hired me right on the phone, but wanted to meet and shake hands first. great. so i get to his jobsite in a couple hours (i had to take care of some things before). he interviewed me for about 5 minutes, really? no questions? pay? what is the deal? why are you wasting my mother f***ing time considering i drove 20 minutes and spent 10 bucks on gas to watch you kick dirt and ask me if i framed before. HEY SHERLOCK I TOLD YOU ON THE PHONE I HAVE FRAMED. god damn. so he says "it sounds like you're a little tied up this week but you do want to work right" and i said "deffinitely, i am looking forward to working again" to which he replied "ok i'll call you later today, i'm meeting a couple other people im still not sure what im doing". so 6pm rolls around and being the ambitious young man i am i called him, no answer, no call back. could you at least let me know what the F**k is going on?! :w00t::w00t:


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

freemason21 said:


> so 6pm rolls around and being the ambitious young man i am i called him, no answer, no call back. could you at least let me know what the F**k is going on?! :w00t::w00t:


Too eager. You seem desperate. Should have given it at least 24 hours.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

freemason21 said:


> so he says "it sounds like you're a little tied up this week but you do want to work right"


So? If you're that hungry, why did you give him that out? No answer required; if he's that demanding on the first handshake, he's probably either looking for day labor or just not the best person to work for.

Still...


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

HusqyPro said:


> Too eager. You seem desperate. Should have given it at least 24 hours.


 who needs alcohol just turn the lights off :laughing:


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> So? If you're that hungry, why did you give him that out? No answer required; if he's that demanding on the first handshake, he's probably either looking for day labor or just not the best person to work for.
> 
> Still...


 i could care less how demanding he is or isnt. I JUST WANT TO WORK. im frustrated, this isnt the first guy i've encountered or witnessed play phone fairy games with guys. im fed up, bills are piling up, work is running out, money is running out, i just want to get back to work and make an honest pay check and i cant even rely on someone calling me back to let me know whats going on. do i got the job? probably not, but then again, i've had a call back 3 days later and i was hired. im not expecting sympathy on here and im not expecting anything im just venting and extremely pissed off about it. maybe a few of you who do this will realize how unbelievably annoying it is when you got employees or prospective employees waiting for your call back and it never comes through, or comes in days after you say you're going to. i cannot wait until i can go out on my own and not have to deal with any of this crap. :whistling:whistling:w00t::w00t::w00t: just shoot me


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

freemason21 said:


> i cannot wait until i can go out on my own and not have to deal with any of this crap. :whistling:whistling:w00t::w00t::w00t: just shoot me


Being on your own is no guarantee either. I "finished" a job in early July but just needed to do about an hours worth of wall touchup. The customer owes me $3000 still. They have avoided me ever since. WTF :furious:
If they don't want me to finish the touchup, I'll knock $50 off the bill. Just pay me or give me access to the house to finish!!!!!

Hang in there!


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe he is simply doing no more than seeing how you will fit in. You put him off for a week, right? Why, if you really want to work? I used to tell prospective hires that we started at 7:00, but that I expected them to be there on the first day no later than 6:30. Weeded out a lot of potential "problem children" that way.

To be honest with you, I'd rather have a man who was cooperative and responsive and maybe not the best framer in the bunch, than a "high maintenance" guy... no matter how good.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Sorry dude, but he's got problems as much as you've got problems as much as I've got problems as much as they got problems. 

Welcome frustration, because you are searching for the answer.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

He hired you on the phone... under the stipulation he wanted to meet you in person before committing.

He met you in person and didn't commit.

Sounds like whatever he met turned him sour to you.

Is this really that difficult to figure out????


----------



## enforcer (Aug 25, 2008)

when a guy in informal like that,he usually is'nt serious. you should ask him on the phone if he is serious.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> He hired you on the phone... under the stipulation he wanted to meet you in person before committing.
> 
> He met you in person and didn't commit.
> 
> ...


Sounds like he was ready to go at 7:00am Monday, and you weren't there...

Sorry about the gig though man... give him a couple days and follow up.




I just quoted the toilet guy...I guess I really am an @sshole:laughing:


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

Willie T said:


> Maybe he is simply doing no more than seeing how you will fit in. You put him off for a week, right? Why, if you really want to work? I used to tell prospective hires that we started at 7:00, but that I expected them to be there on the first day no later than 6:30. Weeded out a lot of potential "problem children" that way.
> 
> To be honest with you, I'd rather have a man who was cooperative and responsive and maybe not the best framer in the bunch, than a "high maintenance" guy... no matter how good.


 ok heres the thing, im putting a 2nd bathroom in my house and i need to finish it. i dont know exactly when this is happening, i told him i need to get this thing done, whatever. i thought that the plumbing was going to be done yesterday, so i was going to have final inspections today. that didnt even come close to happening. im not a high maintenance worker, i'm willing to do the any work to keep everything going. i dont complain i just work. i've never had a serious accident on a job site, im always 15 minutes early unless the boss tells me just show up on time, i bring my coffee to work instead of taking a coffee break at 10 or something. i've just had it with bs from these contractors who think they dont owe me the curteousy to call when they say they'll call, show up when they say they'll show up etc. i dont buy that excuse of "oh i got tied up". it takes 5 minutes to call someone.


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> He hired you on the phone... under the stipulation he wanted to meet you in person before committing.
> 
> He met you in person and didn't commit.
> 
> ...


 yeah, and thats what im assuming, the point here is WHY CANT YOU PICK THE GOD DAMN PHONE UP AND CALL ME. i've had this happen before, and as i said i was still hired. it would be a decent thing to call and say "heres my concerns" etc. maybe he is going to hire me, but if he doesnt it, what a let down. i dont even get a day to prove myself.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I think you're right in that regard.

If you showed up and I didn't like what I saw, you'd probably hear it from me cause I respect your time as well as my own.

I'd probably tell you, that you know what? I'm not sure you are exactly what I am looking for (translation - holy sh*t, I'm glad I got to meet you first) and I have 3 others still to meet with. (Holy sh*t, I sure hope you don't turn out to be the best of the bunch and I have no other choice!) So at this point I'm going to have to let you know. (God, please let there be some potential in the other 3!)

As for his reaction to you, that to me sounds like he was so appauled with what he met that he just stuttered through a few rudimentary questions cause he was really thinking about how the hell he could get rid of you as fast as possible.

The next guy who he met with who he liked, probably got a whole barrage of good questions.

Employers are playing the same game employees play. They both hedge their bets. No employer puts all his eggs in one basket under the belief the potential candidate is going to turn out to be exactly what he is looking for. He is going to keep taking calls and interviewing potential employees until he feels he has seen what is available and pick the one that he thinks is the best.

Just like an employee doesn't stop going to job interviews after the first one cause he likes the first potential company the best. The potential employee will keep calling help wanted ads and going to interviews.


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> I think you're right in that regard.
> 
> If you showed up and I didn't like what I saw, you'd probably hear it from me cause I respect your time as well as my own.
> 
> ...


i know im not that handsome but, but *sniffle sniffle* im a h-h-hard worker. i p-p-promise *sniffle*. i d-d-do my b-b-best and give 100%. :w00t:

in all seriousness i know i am a big dude, im no roofer and im not crawling in small places, but i can sweat my ass all mother f----king day. i can move and carry just about anything. if he was put off that im not in good shape, and is curious if i can handle it, then the fact that i have been doing construction or jobs in the fields of contruction (i was a truck driver at a lumber yard for 10 months) for about 4 years now should at least attest to SOMETHING. at least the "i'll give it a shot". to which he will see im well worth it. maybe he doesnt like what i want per hour, which i said between 12 and 15. im not working for anything less then that, if he's looking for a jackass laborer for 10 im not him. he said he needs someone who will work doing demo, clean ups, but can build things on their own and said i'd fit right in on the phone. or, i could just beyond irritated and over reacting, and he literally just wanted to shake hands and then call me back. either way i still have a job lined up starting in october so im not in the worst position. im just frustrated with the lack of respect contractors tend to show people who are "below them".


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

You're probably the next coming of Jesus in regards to construction. 

I don't know you, I have never met you. I couldn't guess one way or the other.

I'm only trying to maybe give a possible reason for what you have briefly described in your encounter to perhaps help explain what might have happened.

I could be right on the money or way off base. Only you really can probably sit back and figure it all out. 

A lot of people avoid confrontation at any cost and say whatever is the path of least resistance. Personally I try not to make promises to anybody that I can't keep, be it a customer or just somebody looking for a job. I don't promise to call back every applicant and let them know they didn't get a job. I will usually tell them I expect to fill the position by a certain day and if we think there is potential for you with our company you will hear from us before then.

I'm glad you posted this though, cause it's a good reminder to me and other employers to see the situation from both sides and both points of view, and it will probably effect the way I handle the next hiring of a somebody and think more about how they are seeing this situation from their eyes.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Our own worlds are ours. And other people's worlds are theirs. And the sometimes aggravating truth is that no one owes us anything. While it would be nice, and as we see it, respectful and courteous for a prospective employer to give us a call about our position, it often just ain't gonna happen.

And since we can only control our own little worlds (and sometimes not even them) it simply does nothing but create frustration to expect otherwise. And "it" (whatever we assume "it" to be) really creates nothing at all. *WE* do the creating. We, ourselves, cause all the strife, heartburn, anger, and frustration... no one else.

Have you stopped to consider that these contractors are losing no sleep over those situations? Do you suspect that I am? Or do you think anyone else on this forum is? No, though we may understand your frustration and possibly even sympathise with your plight, none of us...... not a one... is anywhere near upset about all this. You are the only one. And you, alone, control that.

Try looking at these frustrating situations like this. "Dang! I sure wish he'd let me know something........ That would be nice..... But it looks like he isn't going to, so.................. " Now just take a deep breath. That's what you have control over.

I dealt with what you're feeling for years. It ate me up. I was one angry person much of the time.... because of what THEY did. Till I woke up in a real bad situation of my own causing. I suddenly realized I had to somehow begin to get a grip on that part of my own little world that I might possibly have a small bit of control over. It helped. I learned that I cannot change the world, so I have to change the way I look at the world.

Today, I teach classes on this very thing to ex-offenders. If I can help it, some of those young guys may not have to endure umpteen years of useless and needless frustration like I did.

This is worth thinking about.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

freemason21 said:


> ok heres the thing, im putting a 2nd bathroom in my house and i need to finish it. i dont know exactly when this is happening, i told him i need to get this thing done, whatever. i thought that the plumbing was going to be done yesterday, so i was going to have final inspections today. that didnt even come close to happening. im not a high maintenance worker, i'm willing to do the any work to keep everything going. i dont complain i just work. i've never had a serious accident on a job site, im always 15 minutes early unless the boss tells me just show up on time, i bring my coffee to work instead of taking a coffee break at 10 or something. *i've just had it with bs from these contractors who think they dont owe me the curteousy to call when they say they'll call, show up when they say they'll show up etc. i dont buy that excuse of "oh i got tied up". it takes 5 minutes to call *someone.


Well, you better get _real_ used to that if you go out on your own and you're dealing with prospective clients, or you'll lose your mind...happens ALL the time, all over the place.


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> *You're probably the next coming of Jesus in regards to construction. *
> 
> I don't know you, I have never met you. I couldn't guess one way or the other.
> 
> ...


i just fell off my chair. thats going in my sig hahahahaha thanks mike.


im glad that you hear where im comin from and this thread has had some kind of impact. if this guy just told me "you're not gonna be what im looking for, heres why" maybe i could of addressed the issue, and i would of pushed him to give me a shot. whatever the case is, it is what it is. its just very frustrating.


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

Willie T said:


> Our own worlds are ours. And other people's worlds are theirs. And the sometimes aggravating truth is that no one owes us anything. While it would be nice, and as we see it, respectful and courteous for a prospective employer to give us a call about our position, it often just ain't gonna happen.
> 
> And since we can only control our own little worlds (and sometimes not even them) it simply does nothing but create frustration to expect otherwise. And "it" (whatever we assume "it" to be) really creates nothing at all. *WE* do the creating. We, ourselves, cause all the strife, heartburn, anger, and frustration... no one else.
> 
> ...


thanks for this post willie, i've learned how to deal with a lot of problems, this isnt doctor phil or oprah so i'll keep it short. i've had some bad things happen in my life, i've been threw hell, i should be in jail drunk/on drugs or dead right now. im doing the right thing and even though this guy doesnt follow through on his end i know that im doing the right thing irregardless of whatever else someone might do. i control my life no one else does, i am a very happy person most of the time but im human, and things piss me off. i think im coming off more pissed off about it then i really am, but thats my own fault. im definitely fueding about this, it wasnt a quick drive up the street and it cost me money. but such is life.


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

oh and just for the record im not thinking everythings going to be gravy when im able to go out on my own.


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Some years ago now, I too was looking for work. I was living in a mid-sized city, and for complicated reasons I could not move. 

I read about a business services company headquartered in a much larger city some 600 miles away, and believed there was a market for their services in my town, but they had no office there. So I called up the sales director, and gave her my pitch, making it clear that what I proposed was to set up their office in my town. She said that sounded really very interesting. I sent a preliminary feasibility study and she called back to say they were convinced, I should come to the office to discuss how we might proceed.

An expensive train ticket, a day's worth of meals out, etc etc, I get to her office where she proceeds to sell me on how excellent it is to work in sales for them at head office and how lucky I am that she's making me a job offer. What? She explains that she told me we'd talk about my proposal just to get me there because she was certain she could talk me into working at head office once she got me face to face.

The few hundred bucks that day cost was a lot of money for me at that time. Ignorant skank.


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

bob_cntrctr said:


> Some years ago now, I too was looking for work. I was living in a mid-sized city, and for complicated reasons I could not move.
> 
> I read about a business services company headquartered in a much larger city some 600 miles away, and believed there was a market for their services in my town, but they had no office there. So I called up the sales director, and gave her my pitch, making it clear that what I proposed was to set up their office in my town. She said that sounded really very interesting. I sent a preliminary feasibility study and she called back to say they were convinced, I should come to the office to discuss how we might proceed.
> 
> ...


thats ridiculous. what made her think you'd be moving 600 miles away :w00t:


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

Some guys are just like that. There was a time when I was looking for a PM job with a few busy companies. One guy had 3 in person interviews with me then calls me and says "Sorry, I've decided to keep my present PM". So he hired none of the potentials that he was interviewing, count 'em...3 1 hr long in person interviews...what's your deal? He even brought his daughter to one of the interviews and she had absolutely no involvement in the company.

Another guy was in regular contact with me for over 9 months. Finally had an interview, then he calls me and says "You're really qualified, your experience is amazing, the interview was excellent...I just don't know if I'm ready to commit to another PM. Call me back in a couple of weeks and maybe I would have made a decision by then".

Make all the excuses you guys want for your own ****ty professional conduct with regards to potential employees, but the bottom line is you as an employer have a moral and ethical duty to get your head out of your ass and decide what you want to do before you make guys drive out to see you.

You deal like a riff raff and all you're going to get is riff raff.

These are the same guys that make every single one of their trades (electricians, plumbers, tilers, carpenters, etc.) Go to their office, pick up drawings for every possible project that comes across their table before they have any commitment from the client and submit full bids. Why would anyone submit a full bid on a job that YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE! Other people's time has no value for some people.

Treat people like how you like to be treated.


----------

